# java lwjgl Game



## paul188 (8. Nov 2015)

Hi Leute, dieses Thema geht an alle, die ein wenig erfahrung mit java, lwjgl oder opengl haben, und außerdem Lust haben mit mir und evtl. ein paar anderen Leuten ein spiel zu machen, (3d im low poly design). Ja, als Design wähle ich low poly art, weil das leicht umzusetzten ist, aber trotzdem nach was aussieht...Genre is noch offen. Wer interesse hat schreibt an meine email:paul188game@outlook.de


----------

